# ~*★* Lou's Art Things *★*~



## TinyCentaur (Oct 24, 2014)

*~*★* Lou's Art Things *★*~ (Critique Wanted)*




I've been meaning to make a thread somewhere about my art, so here it is. c: I'm trying to get my art more known so people can help me improve on it, after all, critique is very important, right?

Please talk to me, I like it when people like to discuss my art and it makes me feel better about it. It's just so I know that I am improving, and not making something awful. 

INFO FOR FREEBS
*Not currently doing freebs.*

*Notice*: I'm currently losing my interest in TBT. Idk man, i've lost of lot of interest in ACNL too so...
If you do wish to continue following me and my art, please follow my art blog.
*My Art Blog is here.*

If you're just gonna post for a freebie and then never post here again, please don't. I like it when people talk to me about OCs and stuff and commenting on my art. 


My Charahub


*Recent Drawings!*








So yeh. Whenever I draw a thing that I like I'll try to remember to post it here. c: 

If you wish to see my art blog it's here. 

​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 24, 2014)

WAHHHH YAY YOU FINALLY MADE A THREAD IM SO HAPPY <33333 YOUR ART IS SO GR8~~~
may i just suggest that, in that middle pic, the naga i believe? the arms should be longer O: you seem to tend to draw arms waaaay too short. your elbow reaches to your hips or so, thats how i always try to envision it. i hope that helps! 
i lav ur art <3333


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow to the picture in the spoiler! It's so lovely!
Wish I could have more time for drawing this sort of artwork, yours is really lovely. ^^


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow! I love it!

Your style is so cool.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks guys!  I'm glad you like my work uwu

@Shirohibiki  - you think I draw my arms too small? i can see what you mean, but whenever i draw them longer they just look really weird to me ;u; i'll work on that though, thanks


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 26, 2014)

new doodle guys ayyyy






I focused on the colouring on this one uvu
(also that is supposed to be a dumb doodle of myself omg)
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 27, 2014)

Drawing some concept art for my webcomic
her arms need fixing and so does her face c:
​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

cute! your arms are getting there!  good work, keep practicing!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 29, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 31, 2014)

Poster project for college.
Yes, under that blue blob is my face but I'm ugly. I had to include photography in it though so... *shrug*​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 2, 2014)

I got a question: If I were to sell my art for money, how much do you think it would be worth?
I'm just curious to know. c:​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> I got a question: If I were to sell my art for money, how much do you think it would be worth?
> I'm just curious to know. c:​



Personally, while I like your work, I can see some room for refinement. Which isn't to say it's bad at all, but your colouring is still rather flat in what I see here, and you seem to prefer one angle over any others. Commissions can get rather specific so you should make sure you're ready to meet demands. You also seem to need practice with anatomy in some of your more full pieces. Your heads and faces are really nice.

With all that being said, I could see someone paying maybe 4-6 dollars for a piece.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 4, 2014)

I was thinking that would be a good estimate price. o: Thank you! *goes to work on improving*


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> I was thinking that would be a good estimate price. o: Thank you! *goes to work on improving*



Good luck.  I was worried I might be being too harsh.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 4, 2014)

Aww don't worry, you didn't sound harsh at all, you were very helpful


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 7, 2014)

I attempted to draw my best friend's new scalesona for him uwu (I can see the wings need fixing but idk how to fix them tbh)






Also some progress on my final piece for my photography/graphics class. 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay so

I've decided to take in a few requests, as I wish to experiment with art style and colouring techniques. I want to try and get my art to look a little bit more realistic other than anime/cartoonish/whatever, but at the same time I still wanna be able to draw cute things. So, first off I think I better get started on trying to get to my preferred normal style (which is something like these: x x )

I will be choosing what characters I will draw, so this is not first come first serve. No mayors or villages, but anthros and animal characters are welcome.

I may also draw one or two in my current normal style just for fun, but mostly in a different style and colouring technique (some of them may be uncoloured tho)

I dunno how long I'll be doing these for but college work will come first before hand, This is just something I can do while I'm taking a break or something idk.

Anyways, post your OCs guys. Remember no mayors please. c:


​


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 9, 2014)

Can you please draw Jacqui? 





Shes Really Feisty, But shes fun too.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks for your interest 
but for some reason the image won't show on my computer :c


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 10, 2014)

bumps


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

aaaa youre improving <3 KEEP WORKING AT IT!!!
if you want you can doodle one of my ocs qvq http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
only if you feel like it~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey! If you want to try my Animal Crossing OC Elliott, here he is:




He is a Jock (Sika) Deer for reference.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh thank you ;u;

Thanks for posting your chars guys. I'll draw them sometime soon hopefully uwu

though while I weren't online TBT I did try to do some nose practise as I want to begin learning how to draw different shapes of noses, but I couldn't with the current way I draw noses so

Which looks better to you? I mean the last one is more to the character's actual nose shape I guess but still practice is practice





(I personally find this one is too large)





(Maybe just too small?)





(Something looks off here but idk what) 
​


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi! If you want to please could you draw my mayor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 10, 2014)

hey sorry as I said on the 2nd page and in the first post, I'm not taking requests for Mayors. Sorry about that :c


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 10, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> Oh my gosh thank you ;u;
> 
> Thanks for posting your chars guys. I'll draw them sometime soon hopefully uwu
> 
> ...



I think maybe for the last one, center it and raise the bottom a tad more?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

im having a hard time deciding between #2 and #3, but i do like #3 :3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 12, 2014)

thanks for your opinions guys c:

ima try to experiment with noses more later but for now i have college work 
after that I may have time to do an experiment with someones OC


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 12, 2014)

Bumps

Still taking some requests for the future btw


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 12, 2014)

Oooo if you do OC's which I assume you do, would you please add her to your future requests:



Spoiler








Art by azukitan and Zane^


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> aaaa youre improving <3 KEEP WORKING AT IT!!!
> if you want you can doodle one of my ocs qvq http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> only if you feel like it~




Your fursona is really cute so here you go!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 19, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! If you want to try my Animal Crossing OC Elliott, here he is:
> 
> View attachment 74043View attachment 74044
> 
> He is a Jock (Sika) Deer for reference.



He's really cute oh my gosh here u go I'm sorry it's a bit sketchy ;u;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 19, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> Your fursona is really cute so here you go!



HOW THE **** DID I MISS THIS? ?? ??? WHAT THE HELL ME
OH MY GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCH!@!!! EEEEEK IM SO FLUFFY I ADORE IT THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! OMG QvQ!!!! screams bc you even did the gradient on my ears and most people (even me) dont do that <3333 AAAAAA I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUUUUCH!!!!


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hi! If you want to please could you draw my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh sorry you said no mayors! Maybe could you please draw Marshal? You don't have to!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> He's really cute oh my gosh here u go I'm sorry it's a bit sketchy ;u;


OUO OMG HE IS SO QT 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 19, 2014)

Lou said they aren't drawing Mayors, Sorry Sej.

Would you be willing to draw Ness from Earthbound? The games become one of my obsessions and I can't stop ;-;


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Lou said they aren't drawing Mayors, Sorry Sej.
> 
> Would you be willing to draw Ness from Earthbound? The games become one of my obsessions and I can't stop ;-;



Yeah, just edited my post xD


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 19, 2014)

@Hyogo - I'm not normally the one to draw fan art, but Ness is super cute (even though I've never played Earthbound before) so I'll definitely have a go at drawing him at some point.  

@Sej - Sure I'll have a go at drawing Marshal too! Never really drawn squirrels before c:

@Shirohibiki  - omg I'm glad you like it ;u; I had so much fun drawing her!

@The Hidden Owl - You're welcome! I tried my best keeping to making him look like a jock character so I hope that was okay ;u;

----

Anyways, I've been experimenting some more but with my own characters because my internet went out for a bit sadly ishadfnids





A practice at drawing chibis. Maybe I'll draw a bigger head and a smaller head next time since that seems to be more chibish to me omg





a dumb sketch practising head shape and nose shape





this was meant to be a piece where she was sitting down with a rabbit but the rest of the body looked awful so
but i love the face I drew it looks great  

​


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> @Sej - Sure I'll have a go at drawing Marshal too! Never really drawn squirrels before c:​



Thank you! Can't wait!  And also, when you have drawn Marshal, will the drawing be mine to keep?


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 19, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> @Hyogo - I'm not normally the one to draw fan art, but Ness is super cute (even though I've never played Earthbound before) so I'll definitely have a go at drawing him at some point.


Ah I see :'3 that's understandable! And yes! Ness is really cute for a teenager. =3=
And you should give Earthbound a try if you ever can! It's a good game and I actually haven't played all that much but I really enjoy it :'D

Would you also keep the simple black like dots for eyes? idk why but I think they just suit him so much better for an accurate look .3.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you draw my oc? Red in spoiler


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 20, 2014)

Aww, cute OC! Sure. c:

speaking of which I'm gunna be a lil busy with some college work tomorrow so no requests will be drawn tomorrow (probably)


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 21, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> I'm gunna be a lil busy with some college work tomorrow so no requests will be drawn tomorrow (probably)


Yeee, don't worry about us, we can wait! :> College work is much more important.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 22, 2014)

I finished all my work and then watched some Markplier, the one where he was playing through OFF.
I found my love for OFF again and I drew some Elsens (and damn Mark's voice acting for the Elsens is perfect okay listen)





​


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi! May I ask how Marshal is getting along? I can't wait! 

Sorry to be a pain! D:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 22, 2014)

My beloved Reenhard?  <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 22, 2014)

Ooo you have lovely art! Would you want to draw this OC of mine? X


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 22, 2014)

@Sej - It's okay! uvu I did say I was gunna be working on these whenever I feel like experimenting with my art style, so it may be a little while before I reach to your request since there were people before you. I hope that's okay with you though (please don't expect it to be really fast though I'm the sort of person to take my time on things ;u; )


@Reenhard - Sure! I will admit I'm not great at drawing people with glasses, but I'll certainly have a go. If it doesn't turn out right though, is it okay I can draw them without their glasses?


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> @Sej - It's okay! uvu I did say I was gunna be working on these whenever I feel like experimenting with my art style, so it may be a little while before I reach to your request since there were people before you. I hope that's okay with you though (please don't expect it to be really fast though I'm the sort of person to take my time on things ;u; )
> 
> 
> @Reenhard - Sure! I will admit I'm not great at drawing people with glasses, but I'll certainly have a go. If it doesn't turn out right though, is it okay I can draw them without their glasses?



No problem!  Take your time!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 22, 2014)

MayorLou said:


> @Sej - It's okay! uvu I did say I was gunna be working on these whenever I feel like experimenting with my art style, so it may be a little while before I reach to your request since there were people before you. I hope that's okay with you though (please don't expect it to be really fast though I'm the sort of person to take my time on things ;u; )
> 
> 
> @Reenhard - Sure! I will admit I'm not great at drawing people with glasses, but I'll certainly have a go. If it doesn't turn out right though, is it okay I can draw them without their glasses?



Sure you can, just make sure do his beautiful lashes <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 23, 2014)

Just a quick one, I will be back at college tomorrow, and since my timetable is likely to be changed because my classes have now changed a bit, I don't know when I'll be able to work on these but I'll keep you posted 

Still taking in requests, btw. Help me improve on my arts!!!! uvu​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

If you're up for it you can try and do my OC or OC/Husband if you'd like:



Spoiler: OC/husband refs










And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD



Or just my OC by herself Your art looks fab btw<3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm back for a little bit but I got some bad news

Due to the amount of work I've been given already for this new project in college, I am unable to complete anymore requests. I am greatly sorry to anyone who really wanted something from me :c

But maybe I'll open them up again next time. c: But for now, anything posted here will likely be experiments if I have the time or college progress things that i happen to like. uvu 
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 27, 2014)

Understandable, your personal work is much more important instead of our requests o:

Hope all goes well for you and the project :>


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 4, 2014)

I have some spare time so heres a few doodles I did

I focused mostly on noses and shading this time uvu 
​


----------



## kesttang (Dec 5, 2014)

If you want, you can draw my mayor! Thank ya.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not taking requests right now. Sorry.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry for not posting anything in a while!

But a new year is a new start, so here's some new years doodles!


















​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 1, 2015)

Ayyy nice stuff there Lou!

Can't wait to see more .3.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 31, 2015)

Frick I'm sorry I've been busy with college lately! Hand in is soon so I won't be able to post for a bit (I've been wanting to get back to TBT more often now ;u; )

Anyways, heres some recent doodles!





















​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 31, 2015)

Ahhhh too cute! I love all of your work <33 Keep it up!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 31, 2015)

Ahhh thank you! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 31, 2015)

Updated first page. c:


----------



## sej (Jan 31, 2015)

Omg I would so love to do an art trade with u!
But my art isn't good enough aha


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 31, 2015)

Your art is amazing! 
When I'm done with my last commish, maybe we can do an art trade?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 31, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> Your art is amazing!
> When I'm done with my last commish, maybe we can do an art trade?




Sure! I've taken a look at your art blog and your art looks really nice! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 1, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 1, 2015)

bumps


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

Can I pretend to be a great artist at the very least? :'D

No? I wish I could draw ;3;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 3, 2015)

ahhh friend don't worry, everyone can draw c: i'm sure your art is good! uvu


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

But I can only do silly pixels :'D


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 4, 2015)

Pixels are good too!  Care to show me some? c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

ahh i would love to do an art trade, if you're interested c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh man I would love an art trade with you if I had some free time haha.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> Pixels are good too!  Care to show me some? c:


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?260412-Hyogo-s-Pixel-Farts-v2
>u< They're not too good!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 4, 2015)

oh wow your art has definitely improved OOOO: keep up the wonderful work!! :'D


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 5, 2015)

@emmatheweirdo - oooo okay!  care to show some examples?
@chibi-hoshi - yesss, I'd love to art trade with you too! care to show examples? c:
@hyogo - oh my gosh these are precious and adorable! the kirby pixel looks so cute! uvu
@Shirohibiki - ahhhhhhh thank you! ;u; *falls over happily*

also a note on art trades, I'm gonna be busy with college work for a few days as it is hand in next monday, but I'd happily start trades after Monday! uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 5, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 5, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> @chibi-hoshi - yesss, I'd love to art trade with you too! care to show examples? c:


I'll show you later on. I have to get on my art computer to do that. ^^


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll show you later on. I have to get on my art computer to do that. ^^



oooo okay uvu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

ooooh c: yesyes!

here is my lame art blog you can scroll though - {x}
as well as my deviantart - {x}


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 7, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ooooh c: yesyes!
> 
> here is my lame art blog you can scroll though - {x}
> as well as my deviantart - {x}



oooo your art is super cute! <3

would you like to do a full body flat coloured trade?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 8, 2015)

bumps!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 10, 2015)

bump!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 10, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> oooo your art is super cute! <3
> 
> would you like to do a full body flat coloured trade?



ahh i didn't see this ;w; tysm omg <33
and yeah! that sounds awesome c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 13, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahh i didn't see this ;w; tysm omg <33
> and yeah! that sounds awesome c:



Okay!  What would you like me to draw for you? c: (You can draw anyone you like from the first page uvu )

---



I felt like posting some recent doodles ;u;










​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 14, 2015)

bump uvu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 14, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> Okay!  What would you like me to draw for you? c: (You can draw anyone you like from the first page uvu )



yay c: would you be able to draw this little qt for me? {x}
there's some more reference pictures of him here {x}
and a little bio and backstory here {x}

mind if i draw the girl that's at the top of your first post? with the blonde hair and freckles, she's super cute!! <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 15, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> yay c: would you be able to draw this little qt for me? {x}
> there's some more reference pictures of him here {x}
> and a little bio and backstory here {x}
> 
> mind if i draw the girl that's at the top of your first post? with the blonde hair and freckles, she's super cute!! <3



Awww he looks super adorbs! <3 I'd love to draw him~ I should get started on it tomorrow uvu

and sure! I have a charahub profile for her if you wish to see her full reference.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 16, 2015)

Another doodle. uvu
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 16, 2015)

bumps!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 17, 2015)

This is the result of an RP shenanigan with a friend. He turned my two fantrolls into crystal gems then fused them to make Topaz.

Then he told me to draw Topaz and here we are, a new OC I guess. Not a fusion tho. 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 18, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 18, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 19, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 21, 2015)

bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 28, 2015)

poop doodle
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

It's a shame you're not really getting alot of replies, probably because people are thinking this: "They aren't running a shop, there's no need for me to compliment/give views on their art unless they offer me a commission!"

Just came by to say your stuff is constantly getting better and better! I'll keep an eye out for more from you :>


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

im here to stalk ur thread

don't mind me


----------



## TinyCentaur (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It's a shame you're not really getting alot of replies, probably because people are thinking this: "They aren't running a shop, there's no need for me to compliment/give views on their art unless they offer me a commission!"
> 
> Just came by to say your stuff is constantly getting better and better! I'll keep an eye out for more from you :>



awwww thank you! ;u;

it's definitely a thing I notice in general, not just to me however. Unless someone is offering free art people tend to flock over to a thread, or selling art then people flock over. Kinda makes me think that some people just want free art regardless of what it looks like idk. I could be wrong. It's a big shame though that people do this since it kinda makes some artists feel like they're being ignored and that their art may be poop. 

I do super appreciate every nice comment I get though ;u; (though I'm a bit of a dumb shy butt to make comments on others work myself tbh hh. instead i kinda just watch them from afar and secretly admire their work hehe) 



Norski said:


> im here to stalk ur thread
> 
> don't mind me



oooooo thank c: enjoy the dumb doodles friend~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 1, 2015)

A thing for someone. c:
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

ooo dang, that looks ace yo :>


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 1, 2015)

Aww thank you! <3

----

Some more recent doodles cause shrug











I tend to notice I draw people's arms really stiff ;u; can anyone give some advice on how to fix that?
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 2, 2015)

Updated First Page!

Though I'm super picky with OCs. 
If your char is pastel goth or a mythical creature (elf centaur etc) I'll be more likely to draw them tbh. 
But post here with refs!​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 2, 2015)

Those recent pieces are great! o:

I don't mean to sound like a hog, but I can see you being able to draw Ganondorf and with him looking good in your style.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 2, 2015)

Ahhh your art! <3

I have a werewolf OC you can draw if you want. c:
Here's a link: (x)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Those recent pieces are great! o:
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a hog, but I can see you being able to draw Ganondorf and with him looking good in your style.



Aww thank you!

Oh my gosh you think so? o: Ganondorf is like my favourite villain. I may have to do this this week then uvu

@Pokemanz - Ahh thanks for your interest! But the link appears to be broken? o:


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 2, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> Oh my gosh you think so? o: Ganondorf is like my favourite villain. I may have to do this this week then uvu


:>

And yeah, I really do think so! I bet it's gonna look ace bruh!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 2, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> @Pokemanz - Ahh thanks for your interest! But the link appears to be broken? o:



Whoops, forgot a quotation mark! >.<
It should work now!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Nix (Mar 3, 2015)

Your derg humanoids are amaze. *0*

My mayor maybe?
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry for not posting in a while but here:






Demon King
More like
Bara King
am I right

I was gunna draw him in his armor and full body but then art block and monthly pains were a thing :') 

​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

Stupid sexy Ganondorf.
He is the best gay king **** yeah

But that piece is nice!!!
And rip on the Art Block, I hope it clears soon ;3;


----------



## tobi! (Mar 5, 2015)

Nix said:


> Your derg humanoids are amaze. *0*
> 
> My mayor maybe?
> View attachment 85732​



Read the first page :L
"NO MAYORS"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could you doodle mine? It's my OC. I'd like him to be in knight armor because that'd be cool. If it's too difficult, you could do whatever.  (You don't have to draw Weavile, lol.)



Spoiler:  ref


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 6, 2015)

@Hyogo - I know right. All hail the hottest gay king heheh
Also thank you! c: 

@Norski - ooooo he looks super cute! I'd love to draw him! Do you have any kind of armor references you may have or are you okay with me picking out some nice armor for him? c:

----


Doodle time! I made a new OC for my webcomic. She's a mewsician. (sorry for the terrible pun)





​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> @Hyogo - I know right. All hail the hottest gay king heheh
> Also thank you! c:


Link has no chance in beating Ganon's lustful tactics!!
:>>>

O dang that new OC is cuteee, I hope people draw your OC's soon yo D':


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh your art! <3
> 
> I have a werewolf OC you can draw if you want. c:
> Here's a link: (x)










Warm up doodle! I hope it looks okay ;u; 
​


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP
Anything from here?? Your art is awesome


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2015)

would you consider my mayor? c:
your art is sooo cool!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 7, 2015)

Large doodle time. I spent about 3+ Hours on this, and it's a redraw of an old drawing from june, last year. There are a few things I'm unhappy with, but overall, I like it. Critique is always welcome as always!





(click for full size)
Click here to see what I based this off.

and also a headshot doodle





​


----------



## meenz (Mar 7, 2015)

Your doodles are super cool and you're very talented!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

Ahhhh thank you ;u;


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll drop my ref just in case you want to doodle mine


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

A freebie i did for GoldieJoan. c:

Also guys who are posting mayors, i stated clearly that I won't be accepting mayors. Sorry! :c 
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

People have no idea how boring drawing mayors must be sob, ESPECIALLY FOR FREE!

That freeb is nice, I hope they love it! c:


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

IT SAYS "NO MAYORS" 
PEOPLE POST MAYORS
GOOD JOB


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> Could you doodle mine? It's my OC. I'd like him to be in knight armor because that'd be cool. If it's too difficult, you could do whatever.  (You don't have to draw Weavile, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Adorable OC 10/10 would doodle again. I hope it looks okay! I wasn't quite sure what I was doing with the armor :')

---

Also bleeh i feel like my art style is becoming ugly. :C 
​


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?
thx for making my oc a knight in shining armor~

also, don't put urself down. im sure everyone feels your frustration but the only way to go is up. ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

You're welcome dear~ And thank you! uvu

-----
I tried to draw something else and I'm quite pleased with it! (also accidental crystal gem oops)






alright I'm sleep now goodnight
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 9, 2015)

Bump! I'm still looking for critique uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm on my phone but I wanted to post the non pixel effect version of the green girl





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 9, 2015)

Working on a few things for my webcomic which I'm doing with my good friend!
Theres also another thing but I can't post it here since the girl isn't wearing a top. But if you wish to see it, here is my tumblr post of both of these images!
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 10, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP
> Anything from here?? Your art is awesome


Just posting again c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Bruh, you're really great at drawin guys yoooo


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

@LuckyPinch - I saw your post c: your thread post is a little confusing and I don't see any visual references tho. Do you have any? If you do I can work better with them. C: 

@Hyogo - Dude you're so sweet ;u; thanks for always commenting on my art, it's super appreciated! <3 

----






Class work!​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 10, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> bump



I do they should be under the spoiler.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

im gonna kill myself these are so amaizng


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 11, 2015)

@Luckypinch - ahhhh okay it's working for me now. I'll pick someone c:

@Finnian - oh my gosh thank u ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 11, 2015)

bleh actually no i hate this drawing sorry. -removed it-


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Aw nuuu, I didn't even get to see it ;n;

I bet it was good D':


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a half-elf OC who is the king of my heart if you want to draw them?

[X] (They're wearing a backpack by the by uvu)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 12, 2015)

@inthenameofSweden - awww they look super cute! i'd love to give them a shot at some point uvu

---


also since i was a butt and deleted yesterdays drawing, he's a recent thing i didn't post to here. My fursona since I'm furry trash :')





​


----------



## Amilee (Mar 12, 2015)

would you do my oc strawberry? c:
but its just a pixel. i hope that works qq


----------



## Shika (Mar 12, 2015)

Ohmygosh your artwork is amazing ;A;
I have my dorky OC [here] [the red head]. Her name is Yuuka and she's a shorty and she loves eating Strawberry Shortcake. If you have some time I'd love even just a sketch of her ;w;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 13, 2015)

Frrrriiiiiiiiiccckkkkkkkk
my internet was out for a bit so I couldn't do requests but
here are some dumb doodles i did while my internet was out





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry no longer doing freebies for the moment. Sorry to those who requested one! Maybe next time. I just want to draw my own stuff and webcomic things for a little while.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2015)

By all means, feel free to cancel freebs, it's your thread and efforts atfer all, you don't need to worry about people who requested! it's not like they've paid you uwu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

i guess thats true heh. c:

also, todays doodles. 

i lied about Aquamarine being my Gemsona. I decided that Moonstone is!






also a rough reference for Bhaltair that I needed to do ages ago and finally done it




​


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

aaaahh! this is beautiful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorLou said:


> i guess thats true heh. c:
> 
> also, todays doodles.
> 
> ...



wow.... so I love your art...


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> aaaahh! this is beautiful!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ahhhhh thank you dear ;u; I'm super proud of the green girl drawing too! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Bunp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 16, 2015)

todays dumb doodle​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

I just love how you draw faces! *-*

Keep up the good work, like always :>


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 18, 2015)

thank u friend ;u;

I may try and draw a full-body later on today, keep an eye out people uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 19, 2015)

Gemsona for a friend uvu
(my faces have been coming out horrible lately but I like this face c


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 20, 2015)

Gemsonas everywhere man. This is a WIP and I need to shade it but wanted to share.





hhhh haven't drawn full bodies in a while and I suck again now
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> hhhh haven't drawn full bodies in a while and I suck again now


Man, the only thing you suck at is being a big liar 8(

It's gooooood!!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> Gemsonas everywhere man. This is a WIP and I need to shade it but wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah this is good


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 21, 2015)

omg thank u guys ;u;

I finished it, been experimenting with shading styles a bit.





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 21, 2015)

Also an alternate shading version of my normalish shading style




​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 21, 2015)

Did I mention I'm flight rising trash
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Royce (Mar 22, 2015)

That is so CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

thank you! ;o;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

I wanted to draw a lot today but ended up drawing very little
I get art block way too often :')




​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

My attempt at a Chibi. uvu

I actually like this I may turn it into an adoptable base?
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd say, go for it! I bet your adopts will sell >u<

Also lovely art pieces as of recent :>


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

Ayyyy thank u friend c:

In that case I'ma start on a few adopts~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

that's adorable!
ahhh I love it! I love her hair! :3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

Ahhh thank you ;u; 

---

I've got started on the adopts, I will be making four spring themed ones. c: 
But for now I doodled a thing. Still prime flight rising trash :')





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 22, 2015)

AND HERE WE HAVE OUR FIRST SPRING ADOPT!






Allow me to explain how adopting works;
It is not first come first serve.
In order to be able to get an adopt, you must post a little form (as seen on the front page) with the desired Char name, desired Char age and desired info about the adopt that you wish to make them be. If that makes sense.
So basically, tell me about your new character if you won the adopt!

The person who will receive the adopt will be totally random! 

I will be making a 2nd adopt soon, and forms for this adopt will close on Wednesday, and the person who will be receiving the adopt and the full size image of them will be on Wednesday too! 

Have fun!
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## nard (Mar 23, 2015)

Character Name: Carnation ( Like the flower )
Character Age: 15 ( Looks about that age )
A bit about this character:

-Enjoys relaxing in the forest
-Likes playing the flute in her free time
-Expert at climbing trees


thats all ive got yayy


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

Character Name: Lola 
Character Age: 14
A bit about this character:

-makes little flower crowns and gives them to others
-Lives in the forest and only ever goes the out squirts of the city to leave flower crowns on the porch of humans homes. 
-helps clean the forest 
-enjoys helping sick beings
-eats shrubs and raw fish


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting your forms guys! Keep em coming! 

For now here's a dumb doodle from sitting in tutorial class. 






​


----------



## Naiad (Mar 23, 2015)

Name: Analisia (Grace in Greek)

Age: 150 
Status: Immortal

Bio:
Although she's lived almost double a human lifespan, Analisia is quite young for a Wood Nymph. She's quite fascinated by humans and their cities, but she can't stray too far from the forest, since she's bound to her tree. (Which, in her opinion, is the best tree since the Great Redwoods.) Analisia enjoys singing and dancing with her fellow Nymphs.

Facts:
- Analisia's lifespan is connected to her tree.
- She feeds off of water and sunlight.
- She is able to communicate with the animals of the forest, as well as Nymphs.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 24, 2015)

A doodle a day keeps the doctor away.​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 25, 2015)

The 1st adopt now belongs to (after being randomly generated...)

N i c o !

I will be sending you a PM with the full sized image. c:

I'll be posting the new adopt in a minute!
​
- - - Post Merge - - -








here they are!
post your forms!
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 25, 2015)

If I had to join a team in pokemon it would 100% be Team Aqua wheres the sign up list
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Naiad (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahh, she's a cutie ; v;/

Bump <3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Awwww thank you! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 26, 2015)

A doodle to calm myself down.
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Calm yourself down? What's makin' you feel low, Lou? :<


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 27, 2015)

Im feeling okay now, thanks tho c: (I tend to get mood changes sometimes ;u

anyways I'm not sure I posted this old thing here but here we go anyway


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 27, 2015)

I need to stop drawing demons.
​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

Nuh uh, your demons are looking ace yo :>

Keep drawin' em if they make you happy!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 29, 2015)

It's been raining a lot today. o:
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 29, 2015)

bunp


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 31, 2015)

Skye!​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 31, 2015)

Redesigned one of my character's armor

but Im not sure about it still hmmm
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

*Real Art*




this is what it looks like
​


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 1, 2015)

Omg free April fools doodles count me in woo

Ref is in signature if you'd like to doodle mine 

PS. The armour looks good it suits the of well

- - - Post Merge - - -

*oc


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Omg free April fools doodles count me in woo
> 
> Ref is in signature if you'd like to doodle mine
> 
> ...








---

Okay time for some serious art stuff for a moment




Webcomic concept art

And i wish i could post the full thing of this but unfortunately its a part of a panel for my webcomic. so heres just the main drawing of it with no text.


​


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 1, 2015)

Aw thankyou and great drawings


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 2, 2015)

Flight Rising dragon for someone there
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 2, 2015)

Cute dragon^^


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 3, 2015)

thank you! uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 4, 2015)

Gross fantroll of mine
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 5, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 8, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 15, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 16, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Marisska (Apr 18, 2015)

omg, your drawings are amazing! your characters look so elvish, so cute! I specially like the dragon at the top of this page


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you! ( tho i didn't actually draw the dragon in the top post of this page i based my drawing off of it )

---







​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 22, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 25, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 26, 2015)

​


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 26, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> ​



i love this character design!
actually i think a lot of your char design is on point *~*


----------



## TinyCentaur (Apr 30, 2015)

@iamnothyper - Aww thank you! most of the designs on this page were based of FR dragons (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th) except for the two recent sketches. But thank you! ;u; 

---


My tablet cable broke. Not like anyone really cares tho

But here, have some sketchbook doodles I did today.





(friend's OC)





(concept design for an OC of mine)
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 1, 2015)

PRACTICE STUFF BECAUSE I WANNA IMPROVE 
NO I NEED TO IMPROVE MY ART IS POOP

i hate drawing in sketchbooks my anatomy always goes weird whenever i draw traditionally. 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 2, 2015)

I fixed my tablet
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 2, 2015)

More poop
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 3, 2015)

I suck at designing stuff and ideas
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 7, 2015)

doodle for someone 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 12, 2015)

for someone
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 17, 2015)

For someone





WIP
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> I suck at designing stuff and ideas
> ​



For some reason, this reminds me of Baymax! I love its style!


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 18, 2015)

Aw thank you!
Thats actually kind of cute. Though they wouldn't be the cutesy type I guess hehe


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 20, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 24, 2015)

I bet i'll look at this again tomorrow and hate it.


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 26, 2015)

Practice things and doodles from yesterday















​


----------



## TinyCentaur (May 27, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 7, 2015)

i'd love some critique pls
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 11, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 11, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 15, 2015)

recent commission thing idk
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Royce (Jun 16, 2015)

mayor-lou  i missed your tumblr  (and you)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 17, 2015)

thank you! uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know who to turn this into character-wise.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 20, 2015)

​


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Your art style is super dooper cute ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you! ;u;

---






Commission.​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 23, 2015)

Commission
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 26, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jun 27, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 6, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jul 28, 2015)

idk why i keep posting my horrible art here anymore but oh well
​


----------

